# Letters peeled while removing paper



## udaniaj (Oct 12, 2019)

NEW USER ALERT - I am using the hot-peel transfer with 390 degrees for 10 seconds. When I heat press the shirts and remove paper while it is hot, some of the words keep peeling. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a sticky titled: 
Problems pressing heat transfers, start here


----------

